# AScend fs10 sit in angler kayak.



## Papercuts (Jun 1, 2012)

Looking at the ascend fs10 angler kayak. It is a sit in yak. Rite now i have a 10 ft sport sit in that i have ben fishing out of. It is really tiring having to hold my elbows up to fish. Lol. Im just wondering if angling yak of the sit in type have that area sit lower so i dont have to hold my elbows up. I was leaning towards a sit on top but i really like being inside a yak now for some reason. Lol. And i feel i can keep things a bit safer maybe. Not sure. But i will be buyomg two yaks in the very near future because i just sold my 16 ft tracker. I am headed to bass pro next weekend to sit in some and stuff but just want yalls opions as well on wat else i need and should buy at the same time. Thanks guys.


----------



## Flatstacker (Jun 1, 2012)

Make trip to Outside World in Columbus. Talk to them and then demo various models.That's what I just did now just gotta round up the funds. Great people down there and I am sure many others on here will tell you the same thing. I also think they apply your demo money towards the purchase as well which is pretty sweet.


----------



## Randy (Jun 1, 2012)

A SOT just offers so much more than a Sit-in for fishing.


----------



## Papercuts (Jun 1, 2012)

Flatstacker said:


> Make trip to Outside World in Columbus. Talk to them and then demo various models.That's what I just did now just gotta round up the funds. Great people down there and I am sure many others on here will tell you the same thing. I also think they apply your demo money towards the purchase as well which is pretty sweet.



Demo money?


----------



## ChadF821 (Jun 8, 2012)

I feel safer in the FS10.  Been using a buddys boat for a couple weeks now.  Can pack gear and be comfortable all day. 2 Thumbs up for the FS10


----------



## SamYaAK (Jun 9, 2012)

dont have any issues with mine i love the FS10 i love it


----------



## RedWrecker (Jun 11, 2012)

i love that thing. its also i benifit to fish colder waters and stay dry in the sit in. and stow extra gear inside wether it be by your feet or ehind you. i just put up pics of mine. check it out in the new threads


----------



## pepperrocks (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a few yaks, one in my fleet is a FS10 angler I really enjoy it. Paddles great, tracks well. Easy to fish out of,I recently took a few boy scouts out and several of them were standing and paddling it on they're first trip out. And the new ones with the removable seat are even better. My plans are to add another one later. For the price easy investment choice.


----------



## Wpart (Oct 16, 2012)

I have the FS12.  The boat is AMAZING!  Very stable and dry.  I also use the spray skirt with it when fly fishing.  Just an all around great boat.......Good luck!!!


----------



## justrun (Oct 16, 2012)

Papercuts said:


> Demo money?



If you rent one they may take that amount of the kayak if you decide to go ahead and purchase.


----------



## GeorgiaGuy5 (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't like sit on tops because they are inefficient and are not near as maneuverable on rivers.

My suggestion would be to buy yourself a kayak that fits your body comfortably and matches your needs. Even if it is not an angler model, you can always make adjustments and purchase aftermarket products to add on to your boat.

If it aint comfortable, it aint worth it


----------



## panfried0419 (Oct 16, 2012)

Get the 12 ft!!!! So much more room and stable!


----------



## robert carter (Oct 17, 2012)

I have a pair of fs10s for me and my wife. Love them.RC


----------

